# MILAN - EXPO 2015 Candidate City (by SSC Italia)



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

​


*SSC Italia presents Milan Expo 2015*
This thread was created to showcase Milan's candidacy for the World Expo 2015. All commentary is welcome.










*Feeding the planet, energy for life.*
"Milan's World Expo 2015 bid is centered on a broad theme and expressed as 'Feeding The Planet, Energy For Life'. The subjects and scopes of this slogan navigate and embody all aspects which impact food quality and safety, the broad problematics of malnutrition and hunger, the diversity and future of food production across all cultures, and world sustainability yield improvements. Milan's bid concretely responds to a convergence of rising global trends such as the environment, energy creation, population growth, the practice and implications of genetically modified foods and of resource renewal. Milan wishes to contribute to the United Nations' Millennium Campaign "No excuse 2015", among whose goals foremost is the eradication of world hunger."










*The Expo Area*
Nations, Italian Regions, and Themes will each be housed in separate pavilions which are to be topped by a grand distinction tower. The surface will extend over 1.7 million square meters and its parks, kiosks, restaurants, and representative pavilions will be object of international competitions to realize the prize in architecture. Visitors will contemplate Milan, sway and ripple, stroll by waterway, or saunter and flutter by walking passage to the Exposition site, or yet again travel confortably by train or metro.










*Milan Today: A Vibrant City*
Dynamic Design Fashion Music Gallery Museum Entertainment Finance Nightlife Calendar World Leader. The essential capital of Northern Italy, home to a metropolitan area of five to seven million people can be so simply and willfully described. Constitutive Fundamental Integral Vital Ravishing Entrancing Elegant Tasteful Refined Considerable Meaningful, Milan.










*Milan: So Many Projects Contribute To A Massive Leap Forward*
Milan's own reflection, a long gaze magnetizes the world's architecture masters, a once opportunity to create a 'now' fullness in a space saturated with over twenty centuries of Italian edifice stratification. David Chipperfield, Norman Foster, Zaha Hadid, Arata Isozaki, Daniel Libeskind, Jean Nouvel, Renzo Piano, Richard Rogers jointly refine the emotionalized physical dimension of epoch-making.










*The BIE Delegates Make Their Acquaintance With Milan*
'[Milan is] a lovely place'. The BIE ambassadors were welcomed to the city on an exhaustive three day research starting on October 22nd 2007. The delegates' discovery statements proclaim Milan's beauty, great infrastructure and experience in hosting international events, and attest to a splendid overall impression; In additon, they are witness to a city, a region, and a country wholly united by a sense of purpose.








​




Credits
This is a presentation of Milan's World Expo 2015 bid created by SSC Italy forumers. Subject, Art Direction, and Layout: Eletrix. Photographs: Gusme and public stock. Renderings: Skymino and developer renderings. English Texts: Epicurion and Marlowe. The SSC authors kindly request that this production be used for non-profit use only in its entirety, and for commercial use dependent on their approval; Any mention of 'SSC', 'SSC authors', and 'SSC Italy forumers' is used with reference to www.skyscrapercity.com 2007.


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yesterday was announced the host city of the 2012 Expo: Yeosu, Korea, was elected between 3 cities, Yeosu itself, Wroclaw (Poland) and Tanger (Morocco).

There are 140 voters-members-States in the BIE.

Two vote rounds have been necessary. In the first one Wroclaw was eliminated with only 13 votes (Tanger 59; Yeosu 68). In the second one Yeosu won 77 to 63.

Yeosu was the front bidder in the competition but lately there had been many positive facts about Tanger. During the last week almost 30 members joined the BIE. Someone says that Yeosu payed the registration fee to some Oceanian states and Tanger to some african ones. Yeah, coz any member State can vote, although recently admitted.
________________

This was just an introduction to say how tough can be the 2015 race. 
Many geographical and political considerations have to be done.

It's more difficult than the Olympic thing 'coz the BIE delegates vote on a Government's behalf.

I think Milan's bid it's fantastic. A great place chosen as the Expo site, a great plan for the site itself, an important theme and a lot of institutional and population support.
And more, Milan's living a new ''Rinascimento'' with all those excellent urban projects.
___________________

Anyway there's a technical report some BIE delegates drew up recently, after having been visited Milan and Izmir: anyone can have it?


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

*MILAN (ITALY) THE CITY OF FASHION, OPERA AND DESIGN *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517792


:cheers:


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

cesco_82 said:


> ___________________
> 
> Anyway there's a technical report some BIE delegates drew up recently, after having been visited Milan and Izmir: anyone can have it?


Hi,
This is from a Turkish newspaper
It says that in the BIE investigations, there was 14 questions to be answered therefore 14 topics to be evaluated 
According to the final report BIE prepared after they visited both cities,
Izmir is superior in 5 topics
Milan is superior in 2 topics 
and in 7 topics there is a tie.

1- Expo Candidacy, opening and closing dates
Izmir, very good
Milan, Very good

2- The local, national and international motives to host Expo
Izmir, very good
Milan, good

3- The attitude of the society to the Expo, local, political, economic and social environment
Izmir, very good
Milan, very good

4- Theme
Izmir, very good
Milan, good

5- Subtheme Development
Izmir, very good
Milan, good

6- Organizational, operational and Finacial Measures taken according to BIE standards
Izmir, very good
Milan, good

7- Communication Strategy for the Expo
Izmir, good
Milan, very good

8- Transportation and movement of the visitors, physical comfort
Izmir, good
Milan, very good

9- Expo site
Izmir, very good
Milan, good

10- Situation of the participants
Izmir, very good
Milan, very good

11- Number of visitors and types of visitors
Izmir, very good
Milan, very good

12- Accomodation plan for thevisitors and the participants
Izmir, very good
Milan, very good

13- Business Plan
Izmir, very good
Milan, very good

14- Participant Costs and Relevant Indicators
Izmir, very good
Milan, very good


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

ELETRIX said:


> *MILAN (ITALY) THE CITY OF FASHION, OPERA AND DESIGN *
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517792
> 
> ...


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

31 march 2008 a big chance for Milan:

BIE will decide the winner of the contest for Expo2015.

Milan deserves this award.


----------



## iorco75 (Jan 11, 2008)

there's someone around the world could really think that Smirne could compete with Milan?
The only wy tyhey got to win the race is to pay.
So everyone pay attention to what will happen.

Milan is the only city proud to host the exposition


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

so that's how how you're gonna deal with it if izmir gets the bid
they won because they paid
hno:

be realistic! izmir has been quite a competitor for milan.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

iorco75 said:


> there's someone around the world could really think that Smirne could compete with Milan?
> The only wy tyhey got to win the race is to pay.
> So everyone pay attention to what will happen.
> 
> Milan is the only city proud to host the exposition


don't be childish and funny hno: it doesn't suit to you.

Don't forget that football country, Italy lost EURO 2012 against poor Ukraine & Poland that had no any even one proper stadium and infrasuturcture. Arrogance can make the man blind.


----------



## BlackLukes (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, I don't agree with iorco75's opinion, I think Izmir it's an hard competitor.
On the 30 of March there will be a deathmatch, that's for sure!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

BlackLukes said:


> Yeah, I don't agree with iorco75's opinion, I think Izmir it's an hard competitor.
> On the 30 of March there will be a *deathmatch*, that's for sure!


..don' t be exagerate


----------



## iorco75 (Jan 11, 2008)

BlackLukes said:


> Yeah, I don't agree with iorco75's opinion, I think Izmir it's an hard competitor.
> On the 30 of March there will be a deathmatch, that's for sure!


I'm agree with you.....
the only difference among us is that I think that Izmir will not play a fair game to host the exposition.
Just to be clear, it's not their fault, but our. 
We are not able to create consensus on our project even if we know that it means pay people (or do you really think that some pacific island are very interested in one or the other project)...........


----------



## iorco75 (Jan 11, 2008)

remember how Atlanta won olympics games in 1996.......


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

ok iorco keep believing this stuff
but remember milano has double the promotion budget of izmir
odds are higher for milan to follow this path


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Good luck for both the cities.

And please don't maje a war Milan vs Izmir. I think are too good project, Milan like masterplan, Izmir for position on the sea with 2 fantastic themes like health and food.

I think Izmir will not sad for a win of Milan and they will make the compliments for Milan and for its winner, the same in case of a win of Izmir!


----------



## mondechampion (Jan 20, 2008)

Milan for me is the clear runaway winner, it's a MUCH more familiar and widely known name than some unknown country in wild cultures with confused citizens.


----------



## boogo (Oct 1, 2004)

Kuvvaci said:


> don't be childish and funny hno: it doesn't suit to you.
> 
> Don't forget that football country, Italy lost EURO 2012 against poor Ukraine & Poland that had no any even one proper stadium and infrasuturcture. Arrogance can make the man blind.


Poland is in EU, while Turkey is not. We receive lot of funds to improve infrastructure.

Euro is not Expo. Expo is rather for rich countries and Turkey is too poor to compete with Italy.


----------



## Reez (Feb 15, 2008)

To me, Izmir doesn't look poor. Ok, Milan is more developed, possibly, but I'm not sure this can be considered as an advantage... I obviously wish that Milan wins, but I don't share the firm convinction that it will, like some other Italian forumers do. We'll see. I just hope we can try and keep these threads as fair as possible, because they look a bit too flameish right now.
Cheers!


----------



## filo_2k (Nov 2, 2004)

*Milan won!*​it's official!:cheers:


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

*VIVA MILANO SEDE DELL'EXPO!
LONG LIVE MILAN EXPO CITY!*


----------

